# Not in my eyes



## whiterabbit (Aug 16, 2004)

Does anyone feel that they are not in their eyes? I always get this feeling when I am dp'ed - or whatever this is - and I am looking at things and not really seeing them.


----------



## Triachus (Jan 23, 2006)

Yeh, most of us have that. You just described it in a slightly different way. I usually describe it as it seems like i'm processing my vision from the back of my head.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Yes, this is very common with DP. When I was really DP'd I'd FEEL like my thoughts/feelings/spirit/self was elsewhere, even though I was going about my everyday activities.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey, new here, but yeah I call it 'movie camera eyes'......


----------



## Heartbeats (May 23, 2006)

It's like seeing and being blind at the same time...lol
It seems like you can't process what you see, so everything's meaningless.

There's something that is more scary for me. It's looking at someone face and not being able to see it like before derealization. I can't really see the expressions... Very strange, I can't focus on the faces and if I try to focus it gets worse.
Does anyone have this symptom?


----------



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

Sometimes I feel very awkward being in my own body. It feels weird looking through my eyes seeing things from my own perspective.


----------



## Neko (Feb 18, 2006)

I have this feeling quite intensely sometimes. It's one of the most frightening and unsettling phenomena I experience, probably because I'm a 'watcher'--I love to observe things--and my 'blindness' prevents me from absorbing and processing the information the way I would normally.


----------

